# beginner longbow advice



## rbsc (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, I messed up and posted this in the wrong place this morning. I looked around, but somehow missed this forum and posted in the "Bowhunting" one. Sorry to post twice, just desperate for some help here.

I have recently had this urge to get into traditional archery, but I really don't know what I'm doing. There's a local shop here, but I wanted to see if you guys agree with the owner's advice as it's a bit different from what I'm reading.

I'm almost 6'2", and have measured my draw at just under 30" (29.8 to be exact). I'm right-handed but left eye-dominant, so am looking for a left-handed bow.

He is recommending the Fred Bear Montana to me. The one he has is 45 pound draw, and the bow is 64" long.

From what I am reading, with my draw length I need something more like 66 or even 68" long. Is 64" close enough?

Also, I read that my draw weight would actually be closer to 55 pounds with that draw length, which sounds like too much for a newbie. 

So, what do you guys think? Since I need a left-handed bow, I'm a bit limited unless I order a custom; but I was trying to save money since I want to make sure I'll stick with it first.

Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

rbsc said:


> Well, I messed up and posted this in the wrong place this morning. I looked around, but somehow missed this forum and posted in the "Bowhunting" one. Sorry to post twice, just desperate for some help here.
> 
> I have recently had this urge to get into traditional archery, but I really don't know what I'm doing. There's a local shop here, but I wanted to see if you guys agree with the owner's advice as it's a bit different from what I'm reading.
> 
> ...


Dang... I wiped out my first response.... Welcome aboard, go for the 64". Many of my bows (my draw is 31) and longer is better probably since I consider it such... the missuse probably does too... haven't asked yet....

If you like the bow, go for it I say.... You'll be able to shoot it with a 31" draw.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

It might be a little too much though. Have you been shooting compound bows before? If not, Id recomend you stay in the mid #30's so you dont develop bad shooting habits


----------



## illwhttail (Jul 27, 2008)

64" would work fine. If you've been shooting compounds for a long time then you should be able to handle 40-45# ok.


----------



## rbsc (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the opinions, guys. I have not shot any bow before, so I'm starting from scratch. I shot the Bear at the shop the other day, shot about 20 arrows and it felt fine. But I know that's nothing compared to a full day of shooting.

Since I posted this, I've come across this Mad Dog bow site. There's one called the Mutt that sells for $225. He can make it anywhere from 64 to 68 inches, and I could drop down to 40 pounds. That might still be a bit heavy for me, but it's still a five pound drop. 

Sound like a better idea? Would you go up to the full 68 inches?


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd go long and with a light weight.

Rest assured if you get hooked on this, then it won't be your last bow.

Get one you can learn your form on. (JMO)


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

go with the maddog, as light as he can make it. i dont see length being a factor. about any bow above 60" should draw that far with out stack


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

With your long draw length, I think you'd be more accurate with a longer bow. If it was me, since I have a 30" draw length, I'd go with a 66" or 68". Talk with Mike at Mad Dog Achery and see what he recommends.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

Night Wing said:


> With your long draw length, I think you'd be more accurate with a longer bow. If it was me, since I have a 30" draw length, I'd go with a 66" or 68". Talk with Mike at Mad Dog Achery and see what he recommends.


+1
I've got a 30" draw length and shoot a 66" bow. And for weight, remember that most bows are measured at a 28" draw length, so you'll have to add 2-3# per inch of draw length past that.


----------



## rbsc (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, I appreciate all the input. I was trying to spend my money at the local shop as I'm sure I'll be bugging him with lots of questions. But he just doesn't have much of a selection of left-handed longbows, so I think I'll go with the Mad Dog. Again, I appreciate all the help.


----------



## JohnnyRazorhead (May 13, 2003)

You shouldn't have any problems with the 64" bow. The Bear Montana is a great bow for the money. How much advice and help will the local
shop owner be willing to give you with the equipment you bought elsewhere? There is alot of value in having "hands on" help. Either way you go,
I can assure you, that if you like archery this will be one of many bows you will own.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

for a beginer that wieght might be a little heavy. i personally would look for a bow that would be around 45# at your draw length and just work on getting good form down. you will most likly end up buying several bows anyways. if he will let you, try out the bear and shoot a bunch of arrows and see if you canshoot it over and over without getting shaky and tired fast. alot of guys really like the montana.


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

rbsc said:


> Ok, I appreciate all the input. I was trying to spend my money at the local shop as I'm sure I'll be bugging him with lots of questions. But he just doesn't have much of a selection of left-handed longbows, so I think I'll go with the Mad Dog. Again, I appreciate all the help.


Trust me, you don't need a left hand bow, my daughter also left eye dominant, she use both eye open and right hand bow, you can't tell the different. By the way, maddog bows are very nice bow, we have a few people use their longbow and very happy with them.

Edmond


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

If You are really drawing 30", and if You are really Left Eye dominate, I say the 3 "L's" will be best for You....LEFT handed bow, LONG bow length, and LOW bow weight....66" minimum, 68"-70" is better, no more than 35# @ 28" draw, and spend money of good matched arrows...Forget wood arrows for now, You will need the consistency of a good aluminum or carbon arrow, to make sure that errant shots are You, and not shoddy wooden arrows..Start out very close to the bale, develop good form, and then work on aiming....Hope this helps....Jim


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Harperman called it. Absolutely correct in every respect.


----------

